# Found a new good sleep cocktail what you guys do?



## Bobbyloads (Nov 6, 2021)

I’ve been taking 5-10mg of edibles and 40-50mg of melatonin 30-45 min before heading to sleep. Last night got over 9 hours of sleep between that and my sleep apnea machine I’ve been feeling way better. 

It’s rough for me cause I go to the gym after work and take a prework out late so it’s tough to fall asleep.


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 6, 2021)

Has that been working consistently?  Melatonin is tricky for me.  I took it more than a few times, desperately seeking sleep, and it worked a grand total of one time.  Maybe I need to try a shotgun blast dose of it like you take.  Not keen on edibles, though.  I hate marijuana.. not for any ethical or moral reasons.. I just hate how it makes me feel.  I never get a good night's rest.  The only thing that works every time is a small amount of Xanax.. like 0.5mg... but I try to limit that to maybe twice a month when I get to that point where I *have* to get some quality sleep.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 6, 2021)

Melatonin gives me funky sleep. It puts me to sleep, but once I’m there, I hit sleep paralysis, Toss and turn all night, overheat. Idk what it is. 

Edibles are nice tho. 2.5 mg does the trick. Barely feel it. Also another good thing and this goes specifically to @beefnewton since you say you don’t like the effects of THC, try CBD. I’ve found CBD gives me some great sleep.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 6, 2021)

GABA
Melatonin
ZMA


----------



## Spongy (Nov 6, 2021)

I do an indica and 5mg melatonin. 40-50mg of melatonin is insane to me. I thought o read somewhere too much melatonin can actually cause restlessness and poor sleep. I could be wrong though.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 6, 2021)

I have a good friend who owns a delta 8 company. Anything he makes works wonders for sleeping. Also works great for inflammation and stress. I highly recommend delta 8


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 6, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> Has that been working consistently?  Melatonin is tricky for me.  I took it more than a few times, desperately seeking sleep, and it worked a grand total of one time.  Maybe I need to try a shotgun blast dose of it like you take.  Not keen on edibles, though.  I hate marijuana.. not for any ethical or moral reasons.. I just hate how it makes me feel.  I never get a good night's rest.  The only thing that works every time is a small amount of Xanax.. like 0.5mg... but I try to limit that to maybe twice a month when I get to that point where I *have* to get some quality sleep.


I hate edibles too that’s why I take a mini dose I started a little bit ago with 30mg melatonin have to keep upping it for some reason this works for me I don’t want to take any prescriptions for sleep


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 6, 2021)

Spongy said:


> I do an indica and 5mg melatonin. 40-50mg of melatonin is insane to me. I thought o read somewhere too much melatonin can actually cause restlessness and poor sleep. I could be wrong though.


Yeah I’m 280 and have a high tolerance for drugs lol I know 20mg is normal dose but just don’t do it for me


----------



## Toadzyyy (Nov 6, 2021)

My current sleep stack is 24mg of melatonin, 50mg diphenhydramine, 400mg magnesium, and gaba. Maybe I need to give edibles a try lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 6, 2021)

You guys are probably familiar with L-Citrulline for pump with pre-workouts.

It's a precursor to L-Arginine which helps you secrete more HGH while you sleep.









						L-citrulline-malate influence over branched chain amino acid utilization during exercise - PubMed
					

Exhaustive exercise induces disturbances in metabolic homeostasis which can result in amino acid catabolism and limited L-arginine availability. Oral L-citrulline supplementation raises plasma L-arginine concentration and augments NO-dependent signalling. Our aim was to evaluate the effects of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




I take GABA for the same reason.









						Growth hormone isoform responses to GABA ingestion at rest and after exercise - PubMed
					

Our data indicate that ingested GABA elevates resting and postexercise irGH and ifGH concentrations. The extent to which irGH/ifGH secretion contributes to skeletal muscle hypertrophy is unknown, although augmenting the postexercise irGH/ifGH response may improve resistance training-induced...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Both are cheap. It's not gonna hurt any!


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 6, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Melatonin gives me funky sleep. It puts me to sleep, but once I’m there, I hit sleep paralysis, Toss and turn all night, overheat. Idk what it is.
> 
> Edibles are nice tho. 2.5 mg does the trick. Barely feel it. Also another good thing and this goes specifically to @beefnewton since you say you don’t like the effects of THC, try CBD. I’ve found CBD gives me some great sleep.


As someone who works for the industry, I agree on trying a high CBD content product, keeping THC under 0.2%. It should have none of the wired effect THC can often bring. If sleep is an issue there’s no point playing with low strengths though - 15% is a great middle ground. Also take it daily - CBD accumulates in the body over time, so while you will still feel the effects from taking it at random intervals, it is best done daily.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 6, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> You guys are probably familiar with L-Citrulline for pump with pre-workouts.
> 
> It's a precursor to L-Arginine which helps you secrete more HGH while you sleep.
> 
> ...


Have some in the cabinet lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 6, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Have some in the cabinet lol


#3 and #6...









						11 Ways to Boost Human Growth Hormone (HGH) Naturally
					

Learn 11 evidence-based ways to naturally increase your human growth hormone (HGH) levels.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 6, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> #3 and #6...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just take hgh lmao that boosts it


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 6, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Or just take hgh lmao that boosts it


Sure...if you can wipe your ass with hundred dollar bills!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 6, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Sure...if you can wipe your ass with hundred dollar bills!


Family sorry no toys 🧸 and food budget cut in half for the next few months daddy needs HGH lmao


----------



## Yano (Nov 6, 2021)

8 or 10 good bong hits and a cup of coffee , caffeine doesn't really effect me I drink coffee right up until bed.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 7, 2021)

Yano said:


> 8 or 10 good bong hits and a cup of coffee , caffeine doesn't really effect me I drink coffee right up until bed.


Jesus you’re a mad man


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 7, 2021)

For me it's 2 shots whiskey and I'm out like a light...jk

When I need to sleep 10mg melatonin does the trick for me.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 7, 2021)

4 fried chickens and a coke


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 7, 2021)

Bunch of pussies on here, real men take Propofol for a great nites sleep


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 7, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> 4 fried chickens and a coke


Coke-ain?


----------



## Swiper. (Nov 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Coke-ain?




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/NarcoFootage/comments/qfe9ly


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 7, 2021)

I close my eyes, only for a moment then the moments gone......


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 7, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> I close my eyes, only for a moment then the moments gone......


Of course you do but unfortunately we’re not all perfect lol always has great advice and sleeps well starting not to like you lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 7, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/NarcoFootage/comments/qfe9ly


Damn I miss that shit. That’s prob that pure pure all numb with that permanent marker tasting drip mmmmmmmm


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 7, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> I have a good friend who owns a delta 8 company. Anything he makes works wonders for sleeping. Also works great for inflammation and stress. I highly recommend delta 8


I'm actually a big fan of the delta 8 edibles. Does your friend happen to sponsor his products on promuscle.com?


----------



## wotmeworry (Nov 7, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> You guys are probably familiar with L-Citrulline for pump with pre-workouts.
> 
> It's a precursor to L-Arginine which helps you secrete more HGH while you sleep.
> 
> ...


Just ordered some L-Citrulline.  How much do you take each day?


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Of course you do but unfortunately we’re not all perfect lol always has great advice and sleeps well starting not to like you lmao


Dude, you completely missed the reference.  Kansas, Dust in the Wind


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 7, 2021)

If I workout before sleep meaning hitting the sack 30min to an hour after working out I always sleep like shit.

Melatonin is hit or miss, I found these generic sleep pills ant Costco, and they seem to be working the best at helping me get to sleep.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 7, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Dude, you completely missed the reference.  Kansas, Dust in the Wind


Lol indeed I did


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 7, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> I close my eyes, only for a moment then the moments gone......


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 7, 2021)

wotmeworry said:


> Just ordered some L-Citrulline.  How much do you take each day?


500mg before sleep


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 7, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> I'm actually a big fan of the delta 8 edibles. Does your friend happen to sponsor his products on promuscle.com?


I checked out a nearby smoke shop yesterday waiting for my pizza to be made.  I saw Delta 8s.  Had no idea what they were.  Researched them and back to the smoke shop this morning to make a purchase.  Took a 25mg peach ring in the morning and went to the gym.  45 minutes later no effect.  I assumed it was either mild or I needed more.  Another 45 minutes goes by and I am on an abdominal machine.  Sent a text message to a friend, then thought about what I wrote in the text message, thought about what he thought about it, started thinking really deeply about my thoughts, his thoughts.  Had a quick moment where am I?  Oh I'm at the gym.  And then hours of deep thinking and relaxation.  Even the workout felt different.  I did more reps, slower reps and really felt my muscles work.  It's literally legal weed.


----------



## MrBafner (Nov 7, 2021)

Have around 4 or 5 shots of bourbon every night, does the trick for me. If not, I go to bed at 9pm .. up at 1am and finally get back to sleep at 4.30am then get up at 6am.
Use to smoke a bit of weed and had great sleeps, but these days if I smoke any I just get the feeling to punch people (I am a passive person generally, unless provoked).
Besides that .. drunk sex is so awesome and contributes to a much better sleep.


----------



## ftf (Nov 7, 2021)

I fell of my dirtbike Friday and broke my wrist. The doc gave me 5mg oxy's and I been sleeping like a baby all day.


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 7, 2021)

I did shift work for 15 years straight earlier in life and my body still goes through shitty sleep patterns like right now lol. My body prefers to to nap 2-4 hours rather than sleep a full 8 or 9 so I've been considering cbd oil, but for aches and pains as well.

Aside from coffee I'm sober and I absolutely HATE the feeling from thc, indica or sativa both just make me feel sick and twitchy like a meth head.

Melatonin at any dose keeps me awake almost like a stim and gives me horrible restless leg syndrome no joke!

I'll try the L-citron whatever stuff with gaba and cbd oil and report back.

And to you fellas who use pre workouts with stimulants especially before bed you need to know it's just as bad on your heart as cocaine, if not worse. You only have one heart so be heart smart peeps


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 7, 2021)

ftf said:


> I fell of my dirtbike Friday and broke my wrist. The doc gave me 5mg oxy's and I been sleeping like a baby all day.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 7, 2021)

My cock has been known to put bitches to sleep!

Pun to Bobbies cocktail!


----------



## Yano (Nov 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn I miss that shit. That’s prob that pure pure all numb with that permanent marker tasting drip mmmmmmmm


what you dont like the modern fish scale bullshit that tastes n drips like diesel fuel ? haaaahaaha fucking trash


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 7, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> I'm actually a big fan of the delta 8 edibles. Does your friend happen to sponsor his products on promuscle.com?


He doesn’t. But he probably should. I think bodybuilders and well all athletes would benefit from his stuff.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 7, 2021)

Yano said:


> what you dont like the modern fish scale bullshit that tastes n drips like diesel fuel ? haaaahaaha fucking trash


Haven't touched that stuff in 3 months and sadly for me, that's a big step in the right direction.


----------



## ftf (Nov 7, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


>


What, are you telling me this drug is potentially addictive? It's been so long since I've seen prescription OXY, I was surprised to see they come in a blister pack and each pill has its own barcode on the blister. I didn't notice until I went to take one, and first I couldn't get into the childproof bottle then I had a hell of a time with the blister pack. 
They only gave me a few and the pain was pretty bad, so I called up a friend to get some more. He tells me to be careful not to buy the blue OXY's that are going around because they are fake and made with fentanyl and killing everyone who takes them. That kinda scared me. What if he hadn't told me and I let a broken wrist kill me through a fentanyl pill?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 7, 2021)

SFGiants said:


> My cock has been known to put bitches to sleep!
> 
> Pun to Bobbies cocktail!


Lol but does it out you to sleep afterwards? That’s the real question.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 7, 2021)

Yano said:


> what you dont like the modern fish scale bullshit that tastes n drips like diesel fuel ? haaaahaaha fucking trash


I have not been indulging for quite some time now lol but keep hearing it’s all trash now unless you cough up some big bucks


----------



## phooka (Nov 7, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> GABA


GABA gives me freaky-ass dreams. I only take that if I'm in the mood for that kinda crazy.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 7, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Haven't touched that stuff in 3 months and sadly for me, that's a big step in the right direction.


3 months is great took me a while to reach long periods of time not using. Worst for me was once I drank I got the urges it took super long to be able to get a buzz and not start making phone call lol


----------



## diesel707 (Nov 7, 2021)

10mg edibles, get laid, pass out. Best nights sleep I could ask for. If you really wanna take it up a notch glass of red wine haha


----------



## oatmasterflax (Nov 7, 2021)

Man I'm jealous. THC and Alcohol wrecks my sleep. Edibles always put me in that first stage of "am I asleep or not" all night. I sleep like shit and my only solution has been strict sleep hygiene.

Every day of the week, otherwise my sleep schedule gets f'ed and I have insomnia:
1. 6:30pm no more drinks
2. 8:00pm no more phone/tv/computer
3. 8:30pm shit, shower, shave, brush teeth
4. 9:15pm in bed
5. 5:30am up, gym, shower


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> 3 months is great took me a while to reach long periods of time not using. Worst for me was once I drank I got the urges it took super long to be able to get a buzz and not start making phone call lol


That's so funny that you say that.  I'm at a point now where I'm like, no it's stupid, it's way too much money.  Then I have that morning beer or two, and I'm analyzing if I call now, when's the best time to stop at a bank and arrange a meetup.  It's really tough this time of the year, when you know there's something special about seeing your family for the holidays all strung out.  And even though they don't say anything, they have to wonder why I'm taking a significant amount of trips to the bathroom, with the sink faucet on for a long time.


----------



## Voodoopoo (Nov 7, 2021)

Same,a coffee n chase the dragon


----------



## shackleford (Nov 7, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> 4 fried chickens and a coke


and some dry white toast


----------



## shackleford (Nov 7, 2021)

im jelly of you guys who are able to try thc for sleep. i never really sleep well and would love to try a low dose, but my employment would be terminated if i got nailed. i dont even want to try cbd, im worried the minimal 0.2 percent would can me if detected.

anyways i always sleep well when i get 1 to 2 hrs, pop a modafinil in the morning and finally crash the next night.


----------

